# Give It A Caption - #5



## SifuPhil (Sep 9, 2013)

Since y'all seem to be enjoying these, here's another one ...




*GIVE IT A CAPTION! *


----------



## That Guy (Sep 9, 2013)

Really, George.  Again?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2013)

I wish you had told me that we were having lamb tonight.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 9, 2013)

.

Does everybody know I was named after Dolly (Parton)?

(Dolly the first cloned sheep)





.​


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 9, 2013)

_I know i promised you Roast Lamb today but  didn't have the heart to slaughter BaaBaa, Chicken anyone? _


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)

I was always treated as the black sheep of the family.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 9, 2013)

Lambert began to suspect that "have you over for dinner" wasn't quite what he had thought ...


----------



## Anne (Sep 9, 2013)

What...you don't like the sheep dip???


----------



## Phantom (Sep 10, 2013)

Are ewe finished dinner yet ?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 10, 2013)

Sheep joke:  The Ram drove off the cliff because he didn't see the ewe turn. (Insert drum roll here)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 11, 2013)

Oooh, you nasty boy!  I suspected you were a wolf in sheep's clothing!


----------

